

Use of illicit drugs becomes part of Silicon Valley's work culture - nradov
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_26219187/use-illicit-drugs-becomes-part-silicon-valleys-work

======
greenyoda
_" Furthering the problem, many tech companies do little or no drug testing
because, as Albrecht put it, 'they want the results, but they don't want to
know how their employees got the results.'_

Or maybe these companies know that subjecting their employees to privacy-
invading and degrading tests ("go piss in this cup now") will not help them
recruit the best developers. I've never used any illegal drugs in my life, but
if given any choice, I'd never work for any employer that forced its employees
to undergo drug tests.

(I'll concede that some jobs, like piloting an airliner with 300 passengers on
board, might reasonably require drug testing, but the vast majority of
developers don't do stuff that can get people killed, and if their performance
suffers due to drugs they can always be fired for not getting their work done
rather than for using drugs.)

------
joshdance
Mercury News got ahold of my email and I spent years clicking unsubscribe
links and delete their emails. Has nothing to do with the story, just saw the
URL and had bad feelings. :)

------
sportanova
Total scare-bait. People do drugs?!?! People with money do drugs?!?! Nothing
unique here, not even any real statistics to say that it's increasing with
tech people

~~~
presootto
Nothing to see here. Just an idiot with more money than sense, like many of
the top execs at Google.

Disclaimer: I work for the arrogant Google hypocrites.

------
zaccus
I drink coffee every morning, and drink a moderate amount of alcohol. Why does
no one have a problem with that?

This is not an issue. Moving on.

